
A Yacht, a Mustache: How a President Hid His Tumor (2011) - Mz
http://www.npr.org/2011/07/06/137621988/a-yacht-a-mustache-how-a-president-hid-his-tumor
======
ludicast
This story, and others, are enjoyably recounted in the WaPo Presidential
Podcast, which hits the history of every president:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/business/presidentia...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/business/presidential-
podcast/)

I can't recommend it highly enough. As one of those people who only care about
politics in 2016/2015, it was great seeing the sweep of history. They kind of
dialed-in the Trump episode, but other than that they really did a great job
each and every week.

------
IgorPartola
Has there been a US president that drastically changed his hair, facial or
otherwise, while in office? And did it stir up all manner of contraversy? Just
curious?

~~~
shoover
They all turn completely gray in office.

~~~
dkuntz2
Statistically, so do most men who are the same age as the younger presidents
the US has had.

